# Council tax



## clusk (Jun 10, 2009)

when is the deadline for paying this tax


----------



## andyp65 (Sep 22, 2009)

*IMI Payment*



clusk said:


> when is the deadline for paying this tax


If you mean the IMI payment, it is due by the 30th April


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Unless it's +250€ in which case you can pay half by end April and other half by end of September, late payment attracts a fine


----------



## Algarve (Mar 30, 2011)

so pleased my property tax has come down by €72 this year thought it was going up?


----------



## clusk (Jun 10, 2009)

thanks quick replies


----------

